# Fountain pen nib issue



## cool44 (Jul 17, 2013)

I made a kitless fountain pen. I have an issue with the nib and I'm wondering if it's normal and if not, how do I fix it?

Basically the pen will write and write and then slowly dry up until no ink comes out. I then have to take it apart and advance the pump a little and it'll be fine for a while until it dries up again. It appears to be like vapor lock. The pump is a Schmidt and it's a Meister nib. 

Can anyone help or is this normal for fountain pens?

dave


----------



## alphageek (Jul 17, 2013)

There is a bunch of things that could happen...The library has some good article specifically about adjusting nibs.  A little adjustment of it might fix things  - also what ink you are using can make a big difference too - hopefully you are using a decent named ink.


----------



## cool44 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am using Noodler's ink. Hopefully that's decent ink. 

dave


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a great lesson, everyone should watch it:

Fine-tuning a Fountain Pen - YouTube

then try to tune  a couple nibs, and you are qualified to talk about nibs with customers.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Ed, good video.


----------



## cool44 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Ed. I watched the video and despite being out of town and away from my tools a simple 5 minute adjustment did the trick. It's been writing beautifully since. I can't wait to get home and mess around some more with the nib. 

dave


----------



## soligen (Jul 19, 2013)

That's s good video.  Here is another.

Tweaks for Geeks: Nib Tuning and Smoothing - YouTube


----------

